# Fender Stratocaster???



## skiprat (May 25, 2009)

.....or perhaps a RATocaster:biggrin: ??  I have been making this one for what seems like years, but work just keeps getting in the way.  But I've just got a few small details to add and then press a fountain pen nib in. It is not as nice as I hoped, but I learnt a lot and will definately make a better one, one day The whole thing is just less than 300mm long. Fun to make too.
I hope to have it completed  ( with nib) soon.
EDIT; I just added the pick with the nib, to show scale. I'll need to get it out to finish it though Hope I can pull it out without wrecking it


----------



## philb (May 25, 2009)

Love that skippy! Is that all PR and Alt ivory?

Must say I cant work out where the nib goes! What sort of scale is it? As can work it out compared to the lathe as I don't know how big that is!

PHIL


----------



## DozerMite (May 25, 2009)

Who cares if it writes... does it play?? :wink:

Pretty cool, get it finished.


----------



## ed4copies (May 25, 2009)

You really ought to consider commission work, Skippy!!!

That's amazing.


----------



## PR_Princess (May 25, 2009)

Sweet music to my ears!

Steven that is just *awesome!!!!  *
Quite a departure in style too.......was there an inspiration??? And what about the rest of the band?:tongue:


----------



## broitblat (May 25, 2009)

Beautiful and impressive... Wow!

  -Barry


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 25, 2009)

Terrible. Awful. Disgusting.

Where can I buy one?

How does it feel in the hand? I'd think it might be more comfortable
with the nib turned 90 degrees, but that's me.
You have far more patience than I do.  Nice work!


----------



## el_d (May 25, 2009)

You are ba-dass. That is one sweet rat-o-caster. Let me know when the kits are available.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 25, 2009)

I'm calling Fender for copyright violation.  You don't play fair. No strings or tremola? For shame.












Okay - its wonderful.


----------



## GaryMGg (May 25, 2009)

Too, too, too cool! That's mighty fine workmanship and sensational thinking.
CongRATulations on an amazing design.


----------



## chriselle (May 25, 2009)

As a 30+ year guitar player, collector, amp builder and guitar distributor...the only thing I can say is...



I.....must........have .......that!


We should talk..:wink:


----------



## cnirenberg (May 25, 2009)

Steve,
Too cool for words.


----------



## Airedale (May 25, 2009)

That's incredible!!


----------



## hewunch (May 25, 2009)

Skip, that is SWEET! If I may give one critique. If it is going to be a hard tail (no tremolo aka whammy bar) then you only need 6 holes in the bridge. Very nice. VERY NICE indeed. Now, get you some of those clear decals and make you a logo for the headstock.


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (May 25, 2009)

Awesome job


----------



## thewishman (May 25, 2009)

Fab-u-lous! That is a real treasure. Very nice work.


----------



## DCBluesman (May 25, 2009)

Un-freakin'-belivable!  Clapton's brownie!  I'd be willing to bet he'd peel off a thousand quid for that beauty.  (Did you know that E.C. is a fountain pen collector?)


----------



## Jim15 (May 25, 2009)

That is out of the ballpark, home run. Amazing work.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (May 25, 2009)

Really Nice!
Love it


----------



## johnnycnc (May 25, 2009)

Skip, that's out of sight!
Quite the idea, very nice execution.


----------



## bitshird (May 25, 2009)

Skip, you are a very talented individual buy also quite disturbed as well, too bad Leo Fender isn't still alive, I'll bet a shinny new penny he would pay handsomely for that pen. I met him at a guitar show in L.A not long after he started G&L I think it was around 1980, way after he sold Fender to CBS. Quick make a Les Paul, he's still alive, he's 80 something so you best hurry. I love the jig you made on your cross slide, you is one crafty dude.
Lou Clapton's Strats were Blackie at least according to his auto biography, In fact Fender Custom is still pumping them out at close to 3500 with an old style tweed case for the signature model.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 25, 2009)

You are totally sick. I just came home from a show and will now trash all my pens........


----------



## stoneman (May 25, 2009)

One of the coolest things I've seen here (and that says a lot)! Fantastic work.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (May 25, 2009)

WOW, Stellar workmanship, I would expect nothing less from the Rat


----------



## DCBluesman (May 25, 2009)

bitshird said:


> Lou Clapton's Strats were Blackie at least according to his auto biography, In fact Fender Custom is still pumping them out at close to 3500 with an old style tweed case for the signature model.


 
“Brownie” is a 1956 Fender Stratocaster with a sunburst finish, maple neck, skunk-stripe routing and dot inlays. Manufactured in June 1956, it is serial number 12073.
Eric bought the guitar in 1967 and used it in the studio and in concert. He used the guitar in 1970 to record the classic album “Layla And Other Assorted Love Songs”. Brownie is also pictured on the back of the album cover. It can also be seen on the cover of his first solo album, “Eric Clapton” (1970). After 1970, Brownie served as the back-up for Eric’s main Fender Stratocaster, Blackie. 

Eric sold Brownie on 24 June 1999 at Christie’s Auction House, New York to raise funds for Crossroads Centre Antigua (an alcohol and drug treatment centre) which he founded. Brownie sold for $450,000 (not including buyer’s premium) and became the most expensive guitar ever. This record fell two years later when one of Jerry Garcia’s guitars was sold at auction. Since 24 June 2004, the distinction for world’s most expensive guitar sold at auction is held by Eric’s most famous Stratocaster, Blackie. 
In 2004, Fender G.B Ireland named Brownie the number one stratocaster “to die for”.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (May 25, 2009)

That is amazing.  Outstanding workmanship.

James


----------



## LouCee (May 25, 2009)

That rocks!


----------



## Darley (May 25, 2009)

Great work and a nice piece for collection, Thanks Lou for the story


----------



## thetalbott4 (May 25, 2009)

If I made something half as cool as that, it would be half cool! As a guitar player and pen maker I gotta say that is a great piece of work. Love it!


----------



## jttheclockman (May 25, 2009)

skiprat said:


> .....or perhaps a RATocaster:biggrin: ?? I have been making this one for what seems like years, but work just keeps getting in the way.  But I've just got a few small details to add and then press a fountain pen nib in. It is not as nice as I hoped, but I learnt a lot and will definately make a better one, one day The whole thing is just less than 300mm long. Fun to make too.
> I hope to have it completed ( with nib) soon.
> EDIT; I just added the pick with the nib, to show scale. I'll need to get it out to finish it though Hope I can pull it out without wrecking it


 


Now that is pretty cool. Great idea for the music lover. You could probably sell those to some of the customers that bought these CD cases I used to make.


----------



## altaciii (May 25, 2009)

Skip, Your ideas just blow my mind. Where do you come up with the concepts for such inovative pens. You simply amaze me and I'm sure everyone else on the site.


----------



## CaptG (May 25, 2009)

Awesome job Skippy, just awesome.  And thanks for the peek at your fixturing.


----------



## markgum (May 25, 2009)

Holy wow.....  impressive work.


----------



## chriselle (May 25, 2009)

bitshird said:


> Skip, you are a very talented individual buy also quite disturbed as well, too bad Leo Fender isn't still alive, I'll bet a shinny new penny he would pay handsomely for that pen. I met him at a guitar show in L.A not long after he started G&L I think it was around 1980, way after he sold Fender to CBS. Quick make a Les Paul, he's still alive, he's 80 something so you best hurry. I love the jig you made on your cross slide, you is one crafty dude.
> Lou Clapton's Strats were Blackie at least according to his auto biography, In fact Fender Custom is still pumping them out at close to *3500* with an old style tweed case for the signature model.



You're shy a "0" on that figure, Ken....:biggrin:


----------



## ngeb528 (May 25, 2009)

I hate you:tongue::wink::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (May 26, 2009)

Way over the top Steven ! Nice work !


----------



## JohnU (May 26, 2009)

Ive go to say Skiprat, just when I think you've done it all, you creat a new playing field!  Outstanding work and just the push and inspiration some of us need.  Thank you for being so generous with sharing your ideas and the execution of them.


----------



## ldb2000 (May 26, 2009)

Skippy , I gotta say it ....YOU ROCK !!!....well someone had to :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (May 26, 2009)

:biggrin: I didn't imagine that I'd get so many nice comments when I got up this morning. Thanks:wink:

I did attempt to copy Claptons 'Brownie' as I think it has got to be the coolest looking guitar ever. But even after several tries, I couldn't get the sunburst effect right, so I guess this is somewhere between Blackie and Brownie
It will eventually have a tremelo bar and other bits, but I may just make the 'ashtray' bridge to simplify it. 

Dawn, the inspiration was just from sitting in traffic one evening and there was a feature on Clapton on the radio. I downloaded a photo off the net and worked from that. I also sent Lou (DCBluesman ) the pic asking him for some more dimensions that I couldn't work out from the pic.
The rest of the band is ready and waiting:wink: We are just looking for a cool looking groupie:biggrin: Interested???:biggrin:

But scale wise it is too fat (thick). Next one will be much thinner.

John, those CD racks are wonderfull !!!! 

The holiday weekend is over and I have to get back to the salt mine
Cheers


----------



## coach (May 26, 2009)

Totally amazing!  Now, can you make one as a Telecaster in Butterscotch blonde?


----------



## LouisQC (May 26, 2009)

That one truly rocks!  

Great design!


----------



## mitchm (May 26, 2009)

Steven, awesome.....amazing.....WOW......etc!!!!
That is absobloodylutely stunning!!!!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (May 26, 2009)

Now, if you can make one that looks like a Martin D-35 or a Gibson ES-335 we need to talk!


----------



## arjudy (May 26, 2009)

You are amazing. Maybe you can sell this one to Eric Clapton


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 26, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> You are totally sick. I just came home from a show and will now trash all my pens........



Roy, save some room in the trash bag for all of mine as well!!

Skippy that is..................... ahh crap, I can't think of words good enough to describe this creation!!!!


----------



## workinforwood (May 27, 2009)

Totally amazing Steve!  I had no idea  you were part of the Jackson Five.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (May 27, 2009)

Absolutely Awesome Skip!!


----------



## VisExp (May 28, 2009)

Awesome pen Steven, I love it.  Amazing how much detail you captured given the scale.


----------



## Mossy (Sep 27, 2012)

brilliant


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 27, 2012)

Holy crap, Steven, I missed this one!!! AWSOMAZING!!!!!!! Dude! I'm literally dumbfounded!


----------



## bitshird (Sep 27, 2012)

Skip,, totally wild and awesome now you can write music


----------



## skiprat (Sep 27, 2012)

bitshird said:


> Skip,, totally wild and awesome now you can write music


 
.....and in a few days, you should be able to dance to it!!!:biggrin:
Hope you are making a speedy recovery Ken


----------



## Jjartwood (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow,Wow,did I say Wow?

Mark


----------



## Miles42 (Sep 27, 2012)

The people in here posses amazing talent.


----------



## boxerman (Sep 27, 2012)

Dang that's a fricken awesome pen.:biggrin:


----------



## corian king (Sep 27, 2012)

Beautiful work! Now thats the kind of work that belongs on the front page!!!!


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Sep 28, 2012)

Absolutely incredible!


----------



## Gilrock (Sep 28, 2012)

I was logging in to catch up on the latest pens posted.  Took me till page 4 of the comments to notice this was originally posted in 2009....lol.


----------



## gbpens (Sep 28, 2012)

The english language cannot adequately describe this one!


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey Skip maybe you and I should get together and offer these as a package deal. This is a CD holder. :biggrin:


----------



## InvisibleMan (Sep 29, 2012)

Gilrock said:


> I was logging in to catch up on the latest pens posted.  Took me till page 4 of the comments to notice this was originally posted in 2009....lol.




Well, if it makes you feel any better, you informed me it was posted in 2009.

:biggrin:

Awesome in any decade!


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Sep 29, 2012)

Hail Hail Rock -N- Roll


----------



## BradG (Sep 29, 2012)

Chucking up the drill bit... why on earth have i not thought of that before!


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 24, 2017)

Here is another favorite Maker to inspire those Freestyle pens:biggrin:


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 24, 2017)

Even if I'm 8 years late to the party, I do have to say that's one incredible pen!


----------



## mark james (Jan 24, 2017)

Simply artistry!  Very nice to see and appreciate the skills involved.


----------



## OZturner (Jan 24, 2017)

Brilliant Creation, Steven.
Fantastic Concept, and Execution, such Splendid Detail,
Superb Craftsmanship.
Brian.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 24, 2017)

yes another true artisan that share with us many neat creations. The thinking outside the box is what makes pens like this stand out above the ordinary and it should push us all to strive for things like this. Don't settle is the motto.:biggrin:


----------



## Jack Parker (Jan 24, 2017)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## dudstuen (Jan 26, 2017)

Awsome!


----------



## eldee (Jan 26, 2017)

Absolutely amazing!!!  Great concept and workmanship. Now you need a matching Jazz or Precision.


----------



## hippi (Jan 26, 2017)

now that is great but where is the master of the telecaster Albert Collins 
keep up the great work
hippi


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jan 26, 2017)

Wow that is really amazing.


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 27, 2017)

Sheesh!  What will you think of next. That is outstanding. Maybe a song writer will own it.


----------



## Bob in SF (Jan 27, 2017)

Truly incredible!


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 27, 2017)

I some how missed this but I'm glad it got reposted.  I'd definitely "pick" your contribution.  That is awesome Steven.
Gordon


----------

